# Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?



## Ivanhoe82 (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,


ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass kaum noch gute Aale an die Angel gehen  und der Bestand deutlich abgenommen hat? Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder  ist da wirklich was dran?

Ich habe neulich einen Fischer dabei beobachtet wie er mit Strom die  Aale an die Oberfläche getrieben hat und sie dann mühelos einsammelte.  Als ich bei der Wasserschutzpolizei nachfragte lächelten die und teilten  mir mit, dass sich da schon viele drüber beschwert haben, es aber  legitim ist, weil er eine Genehmigung hat.

Wenn sowas erlaubt ist, braucht man sich doch nicht wundern das kaum noch Aal da ist.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Namenloser (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich glaube schon hab mich schon nach nem Räucher ersatz umgesehen.... Ist halt kein schwarzer kacken hässlicher Vogel also wird da nix unternommen ....


----------



## Ivanhoe82 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Früher haben wir am Wochenende von Freitag zu Sonntag gut und gerne 6-10 Aale gehabt, gut das ist mit 3 Mann jetzt auch nicht sooo viel, aber besser als gar nichts. 

Letztes Jahr hatten wir im ganzen Jahr 10 zu dritt. Dafür biss der Hecht deutlich besser als die Jahre davor. Nur kann man Hecht nicht so lecker räuchern wie unsere geliebte Seeschlange.


----------



## bobbl (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Klaro, Kormorane fressen Aale, nur Aale. 
Der Rückgang der Bestände hat nichts mit der Fischerei und schon garnichts mit dem Glasaalfang zu tun!


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

...hm - ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!

Hier mehr dazu für alle, die der Aal interessiert:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-zum-aal...einige-aal-gedanken-fuer-2011.html

Und der passende Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209405


LG,

Ernie


----------



## Ivanhoe82 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

*@*bobbl * Nur Aale |kopfkrat ?

***editiert von Moderation***
*


----------



## Fish on!!! (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Kein schöner Anblick, da gehört Meister Esox nicht hin.


----------



## Ivanhoe82 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Fish on!!! schrieb:


> Kein schöner Anblick, da gehört Meister Esox nicht hin.




_Anguilla aber auch nicht. #c

Kann doch nicht nur an der schwarzen Pest liegen, oder irre ich mich da jetzt so?
_


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Ivanhoe82 schrieb:


> _Anguilla aber auch nicht. #c_
> 
> _Kann doch nicht nur an der schwarzen Pest liegen, oder irre ich mich da jetzt so?_


 
Lies mal meine o.g. links durch, wenn Dich das Thema interessiert - ich denke, dass die Kollegen und ich da so ziemlich alle Probleme des Aals auf den Punkt gebracht haben - sicherlich sind wir Angler auch ein Teil des Problems aus der Sicht des Aals - aber wohl kaum in der "Top-Ten" der Aal-Probleme zu finden.

Ernie


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Die Sorgen die ich mir mache haben jedoch weniger mit Fischern oder uns Anglern zu tun.

Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen das die Politiker nicht in der Lage sind die von der EU vorgegebenen (beschlossenen) Richtlinien durch zu setzen und im Namen der Umwelt weiterhin Aale beim Versuch ab zu wandern Tonnenweise in "umweltfreundlichen" Wasserkraftwerken geschräddert werden.


----------



## Astarod (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Klaro, Kormorane fressen Aale, nur Aale.
> Der Rückgang der Bestände hat nichts mit der Fischerei und schon garnichts mit dem Glasaalfang zu tun!


 
Solche sinnfreien Worte habe ich lange nicht gelesen#q


----------



## Astarod (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Die Sorgen die ich mir mache haben jedoch weniger mit Fischern oder uns Anglern zu tun.
> 
> Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen das die Politiker nicht in der Lage sind die von der EU vorgegebenen (beschlossenen) Richtlinien durch zu setzen und im Namen der Umwelt weiterhin Aale beim Versuch ab zu wandern Tonnenweise in "umweltfreundlichen" Wasserkraftwerken geschräddert werden.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu,aber es wird auch etwas getan,ich habe selbst im Sommer gesehen wie zig Tausend kleine Schlangen hier in MV ausgesetzt worden sind!


----------



## bobbl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Astarod schrieb:


> Solche sinnfreien Worte habe ich lange nicht gelesen#q



Ironie ist doch etwas schönes


----------



## Henryhst (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Also ich hatte leztes jahr nicht einen Aal ans band bekommen vorletztes nicht viel mehr komisch dieser rapiede rückgang den vor 3 jahren hatte ich über 20 und vor 4 sogar über 40st...und von jedem den man spricht hört man immer das selbe wenn es um Aal geht...einfach nix mehr zu holen. =(

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Flako (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

also bei uns in berlin läuft es eigentlich noch ganz gut mit aal, aber sie besetzen jedes jahr auch eine ganze menge...


----------



## Zoddl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Astarod schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu,aber es wird auch etwas getan,ich habe selbst im Sommer gesehen wie zig Tausend kleine Schlangen hier in MV ausgesetzt worden sind!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Flako (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

mv ist nicht berlin, wollte ja nur sagen das in berlin auch etwas dafür getan wird


----------



## basslawine (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

sorry,

ich habe leider das Gefühl. einigen Leuten hier ist die Problematik nicht wirklich geläufig!

Mit Aalbesatz ist vielleicht dem Angler in besetzten Strecken, dem Bestand im allgemeinen hingegen null geholfen.

kopfschüttelnd!!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hallo!
Da ich meist in der Brandung angele kann ich nicht direkt über Fänge berichten. Aber hat schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht in wieweit der Schwimmblasenwurm mit dem Aussterben zu tun hat? In den letzten Jahren konnte ich feststellen das 90% der von mir gefangenen Aale damit infiziert waren.

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Darsser (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Sinngemäße Auszüge einer Pressemitteilung, 22.12.2011
Danmarks Sportfiskerforbund ( Dänischer Anglerverband)
*Fjern ålen fra julebordet - og butikkerne*
(Verbann den Aal vom Weinachtstisch und den Geschäften)
Kaare Manniche Ebert, Fischereibiologe

Fakten über den Aal

Der Aal ist stark vom Aussterben bedroht.
 Der Bestand in Europa ist um 99% zurückgegangen seit​Beginn der 80er.
ICES, Der Internationale Rat für Meeresuntersuchungen 
stellte in einem Bericht in 2007 fest, das man die derzeitige   Fischerei um mindestens 90% überall in Europa reduzieren ​muss,  um die notwendige Zunahme des Aalbestandes zu sichern. Aber selbst wenn  diese Reduktion eingeführt wird, will das mindestens 180 Jahre brauchen  den Aalbestand hochzubekommen auf einem stabilen und gesunden Niveau.
Mit einer Reduktion um 85% oder weniger wird der Aalbestand aussterben.
Das  Ziel des dänischen Aalhandlungsplanes von 2008 ist die  Fischereisterblichkeitsrate um 50% zu reduzieren bis 2013, wo der Plan  neu bewertet werden soll.
Dänemark ist mitwirkend daran, das  Aalplaner anderer Länder einen kleineren positiven Effekt bekommen, weil  die dänische Fischerei immer noch zu viel Aal fängt.
Die anderen  Ostseeländer - besonders Schweden- gehen mit mehr Ambitionen zu Werke,  in dem sie wünschen die Fischereisterblichkeit um die empfohlenen 90% zu  reduzieren.
Alle Blankaale von der Ostseeumgebung (Die Ostsee ist  377.000 km² und hierzu kommen tausendweise km² im Süßwasser in Schweden,  Finnland, den baltischen Ländern,
Polen und Deutschland) müssen die inneren dänischen Gewässer passieren, auf ihren Weg zum Sargassomeer. 
Darum geschieht dort in diesen Jahren ein vermehrter Durchzug von Aal durch die dänischen Gewässer.
Die  dänische Politik ist die derartige Ursache zu, dass Blankaale von einem  sehr großen Aufwuchsgebiet niemals die Laichplätze im Sargossomeer  erreichen können.
Gerade jetzt zählt jeder einzelne geschlechtsreife Aal, der es erreicht sich zu vermehren.
Aufzucht  von Aal in der Fischzucht zum Zwecke des Konsums ist ein Problem für  den Bestand, in dem die Aale aus der Natur abgefischt werden. Diese  werden so von den wilden Bestand entfernt und kommen niemals dazu zum  überleben des Aal's beizutragen.
Danmarks Sportfiskerforbund meint, das man jede Fischerei
nach Aal verbieten soll.

So weit ein paar Fakten
 Was kan ich als Angler tun?  Ich meine, wem diese Fischart etwas wert  ist der kan auch darauf verzichten den Aal gezielt  zu beangeln.
Die  Ursachen des drastischen Rückgangs sind sicher vielfältig (Verbauung,  Wasserkraft, Parasiten und sonstige Krankheiten, Kormoran, verfehlte  Fischereipolitik seitens der EU usw.) 

Petri Heil und eine gute Nacht
Sven


----------



## FischersPaule (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Sehr interessante Texte. Danke dafür.

In meinen ersten Versuchen Aale zu fangen so ende der 90´er klappte es wunderbar. Bis so gegen 2004, seitdem fällts extrem ab und die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich garkeinen gefangen(liegt auch an der Zeit um einen Ansitz zu machen). So stehts in Ostbrandenburg. Ich hoffe nur, das ich nicht als Rentner irgendwann im Urlaub irgendwo in der Welt wenn ich Aal ess, daran denke, das es bei uns mal Aal gab......


----------



## Endmin (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wenn ich lese, was so manch andere schreiben, dann fange ich auch an mir Sorgen zu machen. An meinen Gewässern, fange ich jedoch sehr gut Aale und habe keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zu den letzten 6 Jahren gemerkt! Fische aber auch nicht an großen Störmen, sondern eher an kleinen Flüssen!


gruß Tim


----------



## boot (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Es sollte ein Weltweites Fangverbot für Aale geben,für 10 Jahre und dann sollte man darüber neu entscheiden.

Aber das ist nur ein Traum weil es nie so eine Einigung geben wird und der Aal aussterben wird.


----------



## hedweg (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wenn man das Übel an der Wurzel packen will sollte man auch über Glasaal Fang und Kormoran nachdenken.

Gruß Hedweg


----------



## boot (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Der Glasaalfang muss auf jeden fall Verboten werden,aber auch  gegen die Kormorane muss was gemacht werden .


----------



## Astarod (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



basslawine schrieb:


> sorry,
> 
> ich habe leider das Gefühl. einigen Leuten hier ist die Problematik nicht wirklich geläufig!
> 
> ...


 
Dann kläre uns doch mal bitte auf,denn ich verstehe nicht warum durch Besatz dem Bestand nicht geholfen wird?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Astarod schrieb:


> Dann kläre uns doch mal bitte auf,denn ich verstehe nicht warum durch Besatz dem Bestand nicht geholfen wird?


Weil der Besatz im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Arten ausschließlich aus Wildfängen stammt, d.h. der Natur an anderer Stelle weggenommen wird. 
Stand heute ist: man kann Aale nicht künstlich vermehren!



Bei der Auflistung der Probleme des Aals, darf man auch den Einfluss von Schwermetallen (erbgutschädigend) und Hormonen (bspw. Östrogen aus Antibabypille) nicht vergessen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Weil der Besatz im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Arten ausschließlich aus Wildfängen stammt, d.h. der Natur an anderer Stelle weggenommen wird.
> Stand heute ist: man kann Aale nicht künstlich vermehren!



Aber nichtsdestotrotz, die Glasaalwildfänge, die für den Besatz herangezogen werden, landen immerhin nicht im Ausland auf dem Teller, wachsen kontrolliert auf und stärken dadurch letztendlich den Bestand.


----------



## hobo89 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

ist bei uns leider auch nicht besser.vor 10 jahren haben wir in der saale immer gut gefangen und jetz lohnt es sich fast nur noch in stehenden gewässern,wo aber auch besetzt wird.
sehr traurig


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber nichtsdestotrotz, die Glasaalwildfänge, die für den Besatz herangezogen werden, landen immerhin nicht im Ausland auf dem Teller, ...


Sondern im Baggersee ohzne Abfluss?
Oder im Fließgewässer oberhalb der Wasserkraftanlagen?
Sorry, aber die Nachhaltigkeit erschließt sich mir da nicht so ganz. :g


----------



## aalpietscher (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Moin männer´s,|wavey:

klar ist es in den letzten jahrzehnten mit dem aalbestand drastisch zurück gegangen,wenn man dem erzählungen älterer angler glauben schenken darf.

Diese sagen früher hatten wir immer ca 3-5 aale mindestens pro nacht#c

Ich weiß nur das es in meinem gewässer wo ich mit dem aalangeln angefangen habe früher wesentlich mehr aale gab als heute.

Der hauptgrund wird dort sicherlich der Kormoran sein,die ca 300-400 viecher die stamgast waren an diesem gewässer werden sich wohl reichlich bedient haben.

Gut zu beobachten ist es das sie sich jetzt nicht mehr so dort aufhalten,daraus schließe ich das sie alles was in ihrem beuteschema lag schon verspeist haben.

Ich habe dort in den letzten 5 Jahren von keinem aalfang gehört und selber dort keinen mehr gefangen aber es ist nicht nur am aalbestand zu merken,Hecht und alles andere is auch kaum noch zu fangen.


Doch auch in dem gewässer wo ich jetzt immer auf aal angele lief es schon besser.

Aber im letzten jahr war ich sehr erstaunt|bigeyeszum anfang der saison lief nix!

Doch im oktober und bis mitte november waren plötzlich massen an aalen unterwegs,fänge zwischen 5-10aalen pro nacht war´n möglich|bigeyes

Bloß wo kommen die plötzlich her|kopfkrates war´n auch viele kleine bei aber soviele aale hatten wir in diesem fluß solange wie ich dort aktiv bin noch nie.

Doch ich finde es schön zu sehen das doch noch viele aale den weg in mein hausgewässer finden und hoffe das sich der bestand in den nächsten jahren doch etwas erholen würde.

Ich angel sehr gerne auf aal aber das möchte ich in 20-30jahren auch noch tun und nicht im internet suchen müßte um mal einen aal zu sehen.

Aus diesem grund wäre ich auch gerne bereit auf das aalangeln für einen zeitraum zu verzichten damit sich der bestand erholen kann aber wenn es sich an anderen stellen(glasaalfang usw)nicht was ändert können wir uns langsam vom aal verabschieden!

Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen:q

Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sondern im Baggersee ohzne Abfluss?
> Oder im Fließgewässer oberhalb der Wasserkraftanlagen?
> Sorry, aber die Nachhaltigkeit erschließt sich mir da nicht so ganz. :g



Das waren 'ne Menge Glasaale die erst sehr viel später auf dem Teller landen werden oder im besten Fall die Sargassosee erreichen...

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/4563.htm


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wenn's mit dem Aal so weiter geht, wird die Art bald ausgestorben sein.
Wasserkraft (wird wohl in D zukünftig verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen), Schwimmblasen-Nematoden, Kormoran und der professioneller Aalfang für den Export (Dosen) wird dem Aal den garaus machen. #d


----------



## -Kevin- (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wenn ich Aale fange sind die selten unter 75cm eher 80er .....
Wenn man bedenkt wie alt die sind ist das wie der letzte Rest.

Und was jetzt vielleicht doof klingt, die Aale sind in den letzten Jahren extrem vorsichtig geworden zumindest in der Region wo ich welche fange.
Was mir sagt, es sind die Aale die schon immer so Vorsichtig waren. Die ganzen Dummen sind weg.


----------



## Namojensen (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Was kan ich als Angler tun? Ich meine, wem diese Fischart etwas wert ist der kan auch darauf verzichten den Aal gezielt zu beangeln.
Die Ursachen des drastischen Rückgangs sind sicher vielfältig (Verbauung, Wasserkraft, Parasiten und sonstige Krankheiten, Kormoran, verfehlte Fischereipolitik seitens der EU usw.) 

Das ist auch meine Meinung und ich angele schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal. Kaufland hat auch die Aale aus dem Sortiment genommen. Sehr gut!


----------



## Namojensen (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



boot schrieb:


> Der Glasaalfang muss auf jeden fall Verboten werden,aber auch  gegen die Kormorane muss was gemacht werden .



So, und nicht anders!


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Obwohl hier in hamburg noch immer "gute", was die generation 60+ so gefangen hat is |bigeyes, aal fänge zu machen sind geh ich nicht mehr gezielt darauf los 

Da dies eine anglerische sackgasse ist allerdings kann ich niemandem verübeln 5 -10 aale mitzunehmen wenn ich sehe das sie nicht am stauwehr vorbei kommen, zu hunderten in räusen verschwinden und die brut zu massen abgefischt wird|gr:

Dazu gehört aber auch das ich kein aal mehr kaufe :c


----------



## Norbi (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Lest Euch das mal durch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3887365&postcount=1


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Na es geht doch schon im Winter los wenn man die Aalkörbe sieht mit denen die Laichaale abgefangen werden. Jeder Aal der halt die Sargasosee nicht mehr erreicht, kann halt auch nicht mehr Poppen. Wenn jetzt noch unsere Chinesischen " Freunde" auch noch ihre Glassaalsuppe futtern wollen dann wird es eng, usw usw. Darum sollen wir hier bei uns auch alle Welse entnehmen derer wir habhaft werden können. Denn auch diese sind Feinschmecker und wenn sie sich statt mit Weissfisch den Magen mit Aal füllen können tun sie das auch ausgiebichst. Aber das sind nur einige der vielen Gründe warum es kaum noch vernünftige Aale gibt.


----------



## archie01 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Darum sollen wir hier bei uns auch alle Welse entnehmen derer wir habhaft werden können. Denn auch diese sind Feinschmecker und wenn sie sich statt mit Weissfisch den Magen mit Aal füllen können tun sie das auch ausgiebichst.



Hallo
Welch ein Unsinn , woher beziehst du deine Infos - aus der Bild Zeitung ? Lese dich mal besser in die Materie ein , dann wirst du sehen , das der Wels ein Allesfresser ist und ganz sicher keine Aalpopulation gefährdet...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## as12 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

laut aussagen einiger berufsfischer erholt sich der aalbestand ob es wahr ist, werden wir sehen, es lässt aber hoffen;+#6

kein fisch rottet einen anderen aus! mir ist keiner bekannt es sei denn, ihr sprecht vom
klick klick klick:q:q

mfg


----------



## dorsch20 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



as12 schrieb:


> laut aussagen einiger berufsfischer erholt sich der aalbestand ob es wahr ist, werden wir sehen, es lässt aber hoffen;+#6
> 
> Berufsfischer behaupten so manches, wenn es um die Rechtfertigung der Quote geht. Denen glaub ich kein Wort.
> 
> Ich angle, seit ich 4 war, das sind also gute 50 Jahre. Kann mir wohl ein Urteil erlauben. Die Fänge aus den Anfangsjahren sind heute nicht annähernd mehr möglich. Deshalb angle ich nicht mehr auf Aal. Das hat weniger mit Artenschutz zu tun, es lohnt einfach nicht mehr. Selbst an ehemaligen 1a-Aalgewässern ist es heute der reine Frust.


----------



## seemannpeter (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Der Feinschmecker ist nicht der Wels sondern der Komoran!!!!! Der Aal ist sein Lieblingsfisch!!! Die Feinschmecker (Asiaten) lassen sich die Glasaale schon an der Küste beim einwandern wegfangen. Das sind meiner Meinung nach die Ursachen des Aal Rückgangs.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Lest Euch das mal durch.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3887365&postcount=1


 
Die Werbemeldung gelesen.
Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber das ist eine Firma der Fischerei und Angler.

(Aalversandstelle = http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/spartenverbaende.html )


Also ich lese da lediglich, das sehr schnell, sehr viel Glasaal gefangen wurde.
So viel, das man nachträglich, nach Protest einknickte und die Quote erweiterte.
Ich hoffe, es kommt wirklich ein starker Jahrgang, nicht das lediglich besonders viel gefangen wurde.
Wäre schön.#6


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wieviel Aal würde auf Natürlichen weg noch bei uns ankommen wenn der Glaßaalfang verboten würde?????


So gut wie nix mehr,es sei man reißt alle Verbaungen Europaweit ab.(Was dat beste wäre)


Aber der Glaßaalfang ist auch euer Besatz und gibt dem Aal wenigstens ne kleine chance groß zu werden.(Wenn auch nicht richtig da Menschen gemacht),aber wenigstens versucht man es.


Das sollte man hier nicht vergessen. 


Und wieder raus bin |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das der Wels der alleinige Ausrotter vom Aal ist. Aber er auch er lässt sich nen Aal lieber schmecken als einen Blei. Und wenn ich nicht schon selber einige Welsmägen beim Fischer gesehen hätte die fast nur Aale enthielten , dann würde ich es auch nicht behaupten. Mir ist klar, und das habe ich auch geschrieben, das es noch tausend andere Ursachen für das "Aalsterben" gibt .


----------



## Corinna68 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Der Glasaalfang ist im grunde ja nicht schlecht,so gelangen diese ja auch in andere Gewässer wo sie nunter normalen Bedingungen heute keine Möglichkeit mehr dazu haben .#6
Die Vermarktung als Lebensmittel muß verboten werden!
Ob als Farmaal oder für die Schlitzaugen,von den Glasaalen wird keiner wieder zum Laichen aus den Gewässern abwandern:r


----------



## schmutzpuckel (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Nicht nur die Asiaten !
In Holland werden wurden 15 cm lange oder besser gesagt kurze Aale an der Fischtheke verkauft. 

Und das schlimme ist , die Leute haben es gekauft.:r


----------



## Plietischig (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ja, die bösen Leute haben es gekauft, ich fange lieber meinen eigenen Aal, der ist besser... und auch nicht so klein, da ist auch mal ein Fisch mit 60cm, oder 70cm dabei...
Worüber viele lieber hinwegsehen würden, auch solch ein Fisch hat noch nie für Nachwuchs gesorgt. 
Ich weiß von Fischer und Angler das der Bestand zurückgeht. Ich habe seit Jahren unter anderem deshalb nicht mehr auf Aal geangelt. 

Erhalten wird er uns dank der Anstrengung einiger doch erhalten bleiben, behaupte ich. Amen


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> *Der Glasaalfang ist im grunde ja nicht schlecht,so gelangen diese ja auch in andere Gewässer wo sie nunter normalen Bedingungen heute keine Möglichkeit mehr dazu haben *.#6
> Die Vermarktung als Lebensmittel muß verboten werden!
> Ob als Farmaal oder für die Schlitzaugen,von den Glasaalen wird keiner wieder zum Laichen aus den Gewässern abwandern:r



Und was ist so gut daran? Wenn sie in solche Gewässer besetzt werden, so sie normalerweise nicht hinkommen, dann kommen sie aus den Gewässern auch nicht wieder weg.

Somit entfallen diese Fische für die Bestandssicherung, da sie niemals zum laichen abwandern.

Aale in eigene Gewässer setzen wo sie nie zum laichen kommen, aber die Leute beschimpfen, die den Glasaal gleich verwerten. #d

Ist beides nicht so gut für den Bestand...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Asiaten !
> In Holland werden wurden 15 cm lange oder besser gesagt kurze Aale an der Fischtheke verkauft.
> 
> Und das schlimme ist , die Leute haben es gekauft.:r



Die Leute können nichs dafür. Sie sind einfach blöd. Selbst unter Anglern wissen viele nicht, das der Aal nicht gezüchtet werden kann und sehr weit weg von uns ablaicht. Für die meisten Menschen kommen die Nahrungsmittel aus dem Supermarkt und Hybrid Fahrzeuge sind die Umweltschonensten Fahrzeuge der Welt...#d

Was soll man da großes erwarten?

Wüssten sie um die Problematik, dann würden einige (aber auch nicht genug) wohl umdenken.

Und zum Thema. Bei mir und meinen Freunden ist es auch so wie bei den meisten hier. Die Fänge in "sicheren Aalgewässern" sind extrem selten geworden. An manchen Nebenflüssen der Elbe konnte man vor 10 Jahren einfach *nicht* ohne Aal nach Hause gehen. Heute sitzt man da schonmal mehrere Angeln mit mehreren Leuten und hat nicht einen Aal. Traurig.

Ich angel deswegen auch selten bis garnicht drauf. Lediglich letztes Jahr hatte ich einmal für einen kurzen Zeitraum Glück. Da kam wohl ein Schwarm Schleicher den Fluss hoch. 

Aber ansonsten siehts generell ziemlich bitter aus.

Und noch was. Die Aalbesatzmaßnahmen finde ich generell sowas von schwachsinnig. Da fangen in der Elbe die Fischer Aale und an anderer Stelle in der Elbe werden diese wieder besetzt und der normal dumme Zeitungsleser denkt wieder, das nun zig Aale *dazu* gekommen sind. #d

Meiner Meinung nach lediglich ABM für Fischer. Da könnte der Staat denen auch jeden Monat 3T Euro geben und denen sagen, das sie zuhause bleiben sollen. Dann würden die wenigstens keinen Sprit verjuckeln und die Aale landen nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Mal zwischendurch.
Wenn ich heute auf Aal losgehe fange ich deutlich weniger, das stimmt.
Nur wenn ich mir überlege, wie klein die Aale früher meistens waren, dürfte ich Sie heute gar nicht mehr fangen.
Wenn ich aber lediglich die Aale über 60 cm zähle.....
Dann staune ich, da habe ich heute oft mehr als früher.
Wenn da früher mal einer bei 20 Aale bei war, war das schon normal.

Ich habe dieses Jahr z.B noch keinen Aal unter 55 cm gefangen.
Gut, das liegt auch an der Hakengröße, aber es werden allgemein viel seltener kleine Aale gefangen.


----------



## Plietischig (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lediglich ABM für Fischer. Da könnte der Staat denen auch jeden Monat 3T Euro geben und denen sagen, das sie zuhause bleiben sollen. Dann würden die wenigstens keinen Sprit verjuckeln und die Aale landen nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern.



Zu Gunsten der Übersichtlichkeit zitiere ich nur einen Teil. Ganz allg. bringst du es auf dem Punkt! Und, über die Möglichkeit die Fischer nach Hause zu schicken, und den paar Euros aus dem Staatshaushalt abzugeben, darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Das Geld sollten uns unsere Ressourcen wert sein.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr z.B noch keinen Aal unter 55 cm gefangen.
> Gut, das liegt auch an der Hakengröße, aber es werden allgemein viel seltener kleine Aale gefangen.


Finde ich schon sehr naiv das als positiv zu bewerten. Heißt schließlich im Umkehrschluss dass keine kleinen Aale, oder kaum kleine Aale nachkommen. Eigentlich ne mieße Sache... #t


----------



## warenandi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Muss das Thema mal hervorkramen.
Bei mir gibt es ein Gewässer das immer ziemlich verlässlich für Aal war. So allmählich macht sich der Wels dort breit und ich hoffe mal das das dem Schlängler nicht stört......;+
Zudem denke ich auch nicht das der Fischer dort noch gut was reinsetzen tut. Früher ist man mal spontan losgefahren und hat seine 2 Aale locker gehabt in 3 Stunden und gut war. Da wurde auch noch gut was unternommen was den Besatz angeht. Heute fährt man 12 mal los um 2 Aale an den Haken zu bekommen...#q


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wels liebt Aal.


----------



## warenandi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wels liebt Aal.



Ja, das denke ich doch auch. Ich glaube, wenn der Wels dort noch mehr wird, dann wird's richtig schwer mit Aal dort....


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Leider ja... Dann muss wohl Wels in die Pfanne bzw Rauch.


----------



## warenandi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig....
Mir schmeckt er leider nicht. Also, neues Gewässer suchen...
Nur wo........|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Sporry (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Was für eine Diskussion. Kann die meisten nicht verstehen. Eins ist doch klar, nur alleine der Mensch ist für den Bestand oder die Ausrottung von Tierarten heutzutage verantwortlich. Wie beim Aal zu 99%(Rote Liste???)eigentlich müsste er unter Artenschutz gestellt werden. Fast doch mal alle Aussagen zusammen, dann gibt es doch schon mindestens 5 Gründe warum er bald ausstirbt.

1. Mensch und Maschine
2. nicht zu verkennen der Schwimmblasenwurm, 1/3 alle europäischen Aale betroffen
3.Umweltverschmutzung hemmt die Fortpflanzung
4.Komoran Kolonien
5.Asiatische Märkte usw.

und schwubs da ist der Aal schon ausgerottet, dauert nur noch 20-30 Jahre.Ich find es auch immer sehr geil, wenn einer schreibt, ich fang ja leider nicht mehr 10-20 Aale die Nacht( das empfinde ich als Frechheit der Natur gegenüber) die sollten sich echt Schämen soviel Aal zu entnehmen oder entnommen zu haben.

Ich gönne jeden seinen Aal, aber in maßen und nicht in Massen.#6


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Sporry schrieb:


> Was für eine Diskussion. Kann die meisten nicht verstehen. Eins ist doch klar, nur alleine der Mensch ist für den Bestand oder die Ausrottung von Tierarten heutzutage verantwortlich. Wie beim Aal zu 99%(Rote Liste???)eigentlich müsste er unter Artenschutz gestellt werden. Fast doch mal alle Aussagen zusammen, dann gibt es doch schon mindestens 5 Gründe warum er bald ausstirbt.
> 
> 1. Mensch und Maschine
> 2. nicht zu verkennen der Schwimmblasenwurm, 1/3 alle europäischen Aale betroffen
> ...


|good:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Lass sie doch so viele entnehmen....es ist leider nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Aal ausstirbt...ob das in 20 oder in 50 Jahren ist. Man kann zwar Argumentieren, aber verändern wird man dadurch nichts....vielleicht bei einzelnen Personen, aber die gesamte Masse der Menschheit bleibt dumm und uneinsichtig....


----------



## feederbrassen (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Lass sie doch so viele entnehmen....es ist leider nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Aal ausstirbt...ob das in 20 oder in 50 Jahren ist. Man kann zwar Argumentieren, aber verändern wird man dadurch nichts....vielleicht bei einzelnen Personen, aber die gesamte Masse der Menschheit bleibt dumm und uneinsichtig....



Wobei der ANGLER wohl kaum Schaden anrichten kann.
Entnahme von Tonnenweise Glasaalen für den Asiatischen 
Markt,Wasserkraftwerke ,Umweltverschmutzung usw.
werden wohl dazu führen das der Schlängler bald nicht mehr vorhanden sein wird.
Umdenken wird wohl auch eher nicht stattfinden.


----------



## mathei (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

ich schmeiß mal das hier rein
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Rostock/Aale-kehren-in-die-Unterwarnow-zurueck


----------



## zokker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Und ich schmeiß das noch hinterher
http://hessenfischer.net/natur/natur_9.htm
http://www.aalhof-goetting.de/index...chsende-bestaende-beim-europaeischen-aal.html


----------



## seemannpeter (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

es ist ja sehr schön das sich die Aalbestände wieder erholen sollen, aber ich bin dagegen das so zu veröffentlichen. Das ruft dann wieder die auf den Plan, die damit einfach nur Geld machen wollen! Fangquoten hin und her.


----------



## warenandi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich finde es halt bloß schade das der Fischer nicht mehr so die Aale reinsetzt wie früher auch. Die behält er für sich. Alles bekannt.
Andererseits kann es auch nicht sein das Angler bis zu 20 Exemplare mitnehmen. Sprich, alles was sie in der Nacht gefangen haben... Ich habe es auch schon sehr oft erlebt das geangelt wird bis zum umfallen, alles abgeschlachtet wird und dann vielleicht mal Grade die Hälfte verwertet wird zu Hause. Die andere Hälfte wird in den Müll geschmissen, weil es einfach zuviel war. Und das schlimme daran ist, die lernen nicht daraus und nehmen das nächste mal wieder soviel mit. Egal ob Aal, Karpfen, Hecht, Zander,........


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Sowas kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, angeln wie die großen und dann den Fisch nicht verwerten wollen/können. 
Habe sowas paar mal beim Barsch angeln im Schweriner erlebt. Erst einmal rein in den Eimer und wenn nichts mehr beißt aussortieren. Nicht schön anzusehen wenn dann zig 20+ cm Barsche an der Oberfläche schwimmen. #q#q#q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

moinsen,

eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach...glasaalfang stoppen(keine  farmaale und unsinnigen "besatz" mehr)
und die flüsse durchgängiger machen...

aale gehören nicht in geschlossene seen und teiche...!!!
ist kein aufstieg/abstieg möglich gibt es halt keine!!!


ob der schwimmblasenwurm die aale wirklich stört weiß man nicht...es ist zwar wahrscheinlich, aber nicht erwiesen(vielleicht verliert er sie ab einem gewissem druck, oder salgehalt...vielleicht hindern sie ihn bei der vertikalwanderung, oder schwächen ihn ...alles möglich)

kormorankolonien in gesunder natur würden dem aalbestand nicht schaden.

könnten die glasaale ungehindert in ihre natürlichen lebensräume aufsteigen hätten wir diese probleme nicht!
(jeder glasaal, der in einer dose landet, in einer farm, in einem geschlossenen see, teich, vereinsweiher landet geht dem bestand verloren...!)


tom


----------



## Daniel SN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Mit den Glasaalen gebe ich dir recht. 
Aber mit den Seen und Teichen? Warum sollte man die nicht mit Aal besetzen dürfen für Angler?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

weil sie da nicht hingehören und keine chance haben abzuwandern...
dann kann man sie auch gleich in die dose packen...

wenn man sie züchten könnte wäre es kein problem, aber so gehört es verboten!

tom


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Mit den Glasaalen gebe ich dir recht.
> Aber mit den Seen und Teichen? Warum sollte man die nicht mit Aal besetzen dürfen für Angler?



Steht doch in observer sein Post, die gehören da nicht rein und können sich nicht Fortpflanzen,  wäre also das gleiche als wenn sie gleich als Glasaal gefangen werden und weg sind aus dem Bestand. ...


----------



## Daniel SN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Denn wenn die Glasaale nicht mehr gefangen werden reguliert sich der Bestand von selbst in Flüssen und Seen mit Zulauf. 
Und dann könnte auch ein kleiner Teil als Besatz dienen ohne das dies große Auswirkungen hätte für den Bestand. 
Denn es gibt viele Angler die leider nur die Möglichkeit haben in Seen/ Teichen zu angeln die bewirtschaftet werden müssen um einen guten Bestand zu erzielen.


----------



## Norbi (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Denn wenn die Glasaale nicht mehr gefangen werden reguliert sich der Bestand von selbst in Flüssen und Seen mit Zulauf.
> Und dann könnte auch ein kleiner Teil als Besatz dienen ohne das dies große Auswirkungen hätte für den Bestand.
> Denn es gibt viele Angler die leider nur die Möglichkeit haben in Seen/ Teichen zu angeln die bewirtschaftet werden müssen um einen guten Bestand zu erzielen.



Als Angler kann man halt nicht Alles haben!!!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Denn wenn die Glasaale nicht mehr gefangen werden reguliert sich der Bestand von selbst in Flüssen und Seen mit Zulauf.
> Und dann könnte auch ein kleiner Teil als Besatz dienen ohne das dies große Auswirkungen hätte für den Bestand.
> Denn es gibt viele Angler die leider nur die Möglichkeit haben in Seen/ Teichen zu angeln die bewirtschaftet werden müssen um einen guten Bestand zu erzielen.



Klar wenn alles top ist da bestimmt welche über,  diesen Zustand werden wir aber wohl nicht mehr erleben, eher den das der Aal ausgestorben ist als den Idealzustand...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4183530#post4183530



Ein gutes Beispiel das man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommt....
Das hat nix mehr mit angeln zu tun sondern ist nur noch Fleischmacherei. ..


----------



## Daniel SN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

So etwas muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Pro Tag darf man bei uns 3 Aale entnehmen, also wären 6 Aale beim Ansitz über 00.00 Uhr möglich. 
Und ich gebe zu dieses auch auszureizen wenn es wirklich gut beißt. 
Denn ich liebe es warmen geräucherten Aal zu verputzen und möchte diesen "Luxus" nicht nur 1-2 mal im Jahr genießen. 
Natürlich verstehe ich auch das es sehr viele Gewässer gibt in denen solche Fangmengen nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Mal ein Beispiel vom Gr.Plöner See.Vor 15-20 Jahren war noch ein guter
natürlicher Bestand vorhanden,alle Größen waren vertreten.Die Aale können auch durch die Schwentine abwandern,so weit alles gut.Und obwohl auf dem See auch die Fischer den Aalen nachstellen,war für alle "genug" da.Dann wurden ,von Jahr zu Jahr die Kormoranschwärme größer und größer.Im August/September sind dort jetzt jedes Jahr über sieben tausend (7000 !!!!!)Vögel am See.
Resultat heute:
Kleine,und mittlere  Aale   sind völlig verschwunden.Nur noch  wenige  kapitale Aale vorhanden,die der Kormoran mit seinem Schabel nicht mehr  halten kann.Das ist natürlich nur ein Grund,die altbekannten sind ja:
Glasaalfang,Turbinen,Überfischung,Gewässerverschmutzung.Schwimmblasenwurm.
All diese Fakten machen es den Aalen doch ,sehr,sehr schwer.
Ach ja, der See war auch mal ein Top Barschgewässer,aber die Kormorane haben auch den Bestand völlig zerlegt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

http://www.fischereilasner.de/der-kormoran/

Die haben jetzt grad mal keinen Aal im Schlund,aber das ist ja auch schon schlimm genug.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://www.fischereilasner.de/der-kormoran/
> 
> Die haben jetzt grad mal keinen Aal im Schlund,aber das ist ja auch schon schlimm genug.



Echt schlimm das diese Vögel auch was fressen wollen
Frage mich welcher Dulli da wohl das Gleichgewicht beseitigt hat in der Natur...
Ich würde sagen Fremde von einem anderen Planeten.....

Man man sich d doch alles hausgemachte Probleme, also sollte man mal drüber nachdenken was falsch gemacht wurde in den letzten Jahren...
Klar kann man da mit Abschuss usw gegen vorgehen, aber sieht so dann eine intakte Natur aus,  ne die sieht nämlich so aus das die Angler am besten sich jeden Tag mit Fisch besacken von morgens bis abends und alles andere ist egal, wenn man hier so manche Kommentare liest....


----------



## Norbi (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wenn ich Dein Kommentar lese,frage ich mich ob Du ein Kopfschuss hast,bist Du schon bei Peta eingetreten???


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dein Kommentar lese,frage ich mich ob Du ein Kopfschuss hast,bist Du schon bei Peta eingetreten???



Wo ist dein Problem?
Komorane durch Beschuss kurz halten wäre eine Lösung,  viel besser wäre es aber  wieder deren natürlichen Feinde zu besiedeln. ....
Ich bin der Meinung leben und leben lassen und nicht die Natur so hinbiegen das sie einem perfekt passt und alle Folgen davon unbeachtet lassen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

@:50er -Jäger
Davon mal abgesehen,dass der Kormoran ein nicht heimischer Vogel ist,
und hier total zu Unrecht unter Naturschutz steht,sieht es mit naturlichen Feinden sehr schlecht aus.Aber vielleicht könnte man z.B.am Plöner See ja mal 2500 Seeadler aussetzen,die dann unter den Fressmaschinen mal ordentlich aufräumen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

wo hast n das her???

hier geht´s auch nicht um vögel, sondern um aale...


----------



## BERND2000 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel vom Gr.Plöner See.Vor 15-20 Jahren war noch ein guter
> natürlicher Bestand vorhanden,alle Größen waren vertreten.Die Aale können auch durch die Schwentine abwandern,so weit alles gut.Und obwohl auf dem See auch die Fischer den Aalen nachstellen,war für alle "genug" da.Dann wurden ,von Jahr zu Jahr die Kormoranschwärme größer und größer.Im August/September sind dort jetzt jedes Jahr über sieben tausend (7000 !!!!!)Vögel am See.
> Resultat heute:
> Kleine,und mittlere Aale sind völlig verschwunden.Nur noch wenige kapitale Aale vorhanden,die der Kormoran mit seinem Schabel nicht mehr halten kann.Das ist natürlich nur ein Grund,die altbekannten sind ja:
> ...


 
 Wo her willst Du wissen, ob es früher ein natürlicher Bestand war und ob die Aale frei  zu und abwandern konnten.

 Einige Reusen oder Hamen und da wandert nicht mehr viel ab:m
 Man kann auch möglicherweise nachweisen, ob Aale wirklich wild zuwanderten oder ob sie aus Aalbesatz stammen.
 Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das da schon länger recht hoher Besatzanteil zu finden war.
 (Der Ostseeaufenthalt lässt sich wohl nachweisen)

 Die Gefährdung der Art ist halt die Summe der Verluste.
 Steigen die Verluste nun,weil die Kormorane wieder mehr wurden, sollte man wo anders die Verluste senken.

 Nur wollen wir halt alles der Natur überlassen und selbst weitermachen wie bisher...na ja die Wasserkraft bauen wir halt auch noch zusätzlich aus.

 Die Frage ist doch nicht ob der Aal ausstirbt, sondern wie lange er sich noch behauptet.


----------



## seemannpeter (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

es ist ja eine interressante Diskuusion geworden, irgendwo hat ja auch jeder irgendwie Recht mit seiner Meinung aber entscheident ist das auch nicht jeder von uns das entsprechende Wissen hat. Zum Komoran möchte ich sagen, der ist kein ursprünglich heimisches Tier unserer Region-wurde unter Schutz gestellt und verursacht enorme Schäden im Fischbestand. (siehe auch die Schäden in den Karpfenzuchtteichen) Kann man auch mit dem Marderhund vergleichen, gehört hier auch nicht her und macht erhebliche Schäden am Niederwild. Ursache meiner Meinung nach ist der globale Handel, dadurch werden Tiere hier eingeschlebt und einbürgert, die unsere Natur nicht verträgt. Die wirklich alten Angler haben Recht, es gab früher wirklich auch mehr Aale und hinzu kommt auch noch der heutzutage ständig wachsene Welsbestand, frist auch mit Vorliebe Aal. Von den Fischern will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
Nun mal folgende Frage: Welche Aale steigen denn überhaupt in die Flüsse bzw. Süßwasser auf? Die weiblichen oder die mänlichen Tiere? Oder auch vieleicht beide Geschlechter??? Die Glasaalfischerei für Feinschmecker muß verboten werden, ist meine Meinung. das würde richtig weiter helfen. Aber Geld regiert die Welt und nicht die Sorge um kommenden Aalbestand usw.


----------



## fischfried (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach...glasaalfang stoppen(keine farmaale und unsinnigen "besatz" mehr)
> und die flüsse durchgängiger machen...
> ...


 

hallo tom, 
hab da mal eine frage an den experten. als kind wurde mir erzählt, dass die aale zur laichwanderung auch schon mal nachts aus seen und teichen über feuchte wiesen hin zu den flüssen wandern. stimmt das oder war das so ein opa-märchen? ich hab seither nichts belastbares dazu gefunden. wenn es aber stimmt, stellte sich der besatz von seen und teichen doch in einem anderen licht dar, oder?
vielen dank schon mal für deine antwort!
henry


----------



## seemannpeter (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hallo Henry, ich kann nur dazu sagen, wenn an Seen und Teichen wo Aale eingesetz wurden irgendwie ein Graben in dem umliegenden Nähen liegen, soll es so sein.  Die Gräben führen in der Regel zu einem Pumpwerk wo das Feld oder Wiesenwasser in anderen Gewässern gepumt wird, meistens Flüsse und Kanäle und somit der Wanderweg wieder frei ist. Es wurde wohl auch entsprechend nachgewiesen. Aber wer beobachtet das wirklich jede Nacht, ob da ein Aal auf Wanderschaft geht? 
Stelle Dir mal die Frage: Wer berichtete über Blankaale die da irgendwo in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer tot gefunden wurden? Altersbedingt weil sie nicht abwandern konnten? 
Peter


----------



## Gondoschir (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4183530#post4183530
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fangen und entnehmen sind allerdings 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.
Ich hatte in der letzten Vollmondnacht auch 7 Aale gefangen, von denen einer unter den Aaltöter gekommen ist.


----------



## warenandi (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4183530#post4183530



Das ist ja mal der Hammer...
51 Aale in 3 Tagen. Soviel hab ich mein ganzes Leben noch nicht mal geangelt.
Aber, war das echt nötig?


----------



## Purist (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



fischfried schrieb:


> hallo tom,
> hab da mal eine frage an den experten. als kind wurde mir erzählt, dass die aale zur laichwanderung auch schon mal nachts aus seen und teichen über feuchte wiesen hin zu den flüssen wandern. stimmt das oder war das so ein opa-märchen?



Aale gehen über Land, wie weit, lasse ich mal offen. Ob sie sich nachts auch an Erbsenäckern vollfuttern, wie schon beschrieben wurde, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe noch nie an einem solchen gelauert. |rolleyes

Zum Aalvorkommen.. solange besetzt wird, wie schon vor 40 Jahren, kommen, außer dem Kormoran, wohl nur andere Räuber in Frage. Futtern große Zander auch Aal? Was machen große Karpfen, wenn sie beim gründeln auf einen Kleinen stoßen?


----------



## Sporry (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Also das soll mir mal einer erklären, was macht man mit 51 oder 50 Aalen in 2 oder 3 Tagen? Und erzählt mir nicht ihr esst die alle selber oder verschenkt Sie.|kopfkrat

Bei solchen Entnahmen sehe ich nur Unvernunft und Gier, da sollte man grundsätzlich sein Verhalten als Angler überdenken.|kopfkrat

Bin sprachlos|bigeyes


----------



## flasha (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Man räuchert die Aale oder friert sie ein. Ich sehe hier keine Unvernunft oder Gier sondern nur Puren Neid!!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sporry (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

War klar das so eine schwachsinnige Antwort kommt. Ich bin bestimmt nicht neidisch darau, 51 Aale zu verspeisen, das bekäme meiner Gesundheit nicht. 

Es gibt echt bessere Dinge auf die man Neidisch sein kann.


Viel Spaß beim verspeisen /verkaufen und vorsicht mit der Leber#6

Thema durch#h


----------



## mathei (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

ich zähle 32 entnommene. geteilt durch 3 mann in drei tagen. also ca. 3 pro tag. ist jetzt dr aal bald ausgestorben. denke nein. der angler ist nicht das problem


----------



## Daniel SN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Wollte grad sagen die Jungs waren zu dritt unterwegs. Also alles cool. Hatten halt ein Erlebnis von dem viele nur träumen können. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Seh ich genauso. Das sind Sternstunden, von denen jeder Träumt. 
Gut finde ich, das es Fotos von der Fetten Beute gibt. Wäre ehrlich gesagt unglaubwürdig, so abzuräumen und keine Fotos davon zu machen. An dieser Stelle also mal ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich hab grad rausgefunden wer das ist....
Und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das die Jungs echt gut fangen. War selbst schon mit 
Und wenn manche wüssten wie lange die Jungs ansitzen würden sie es auch verstehen. 
Aber es gibt noch weitere schöne Bilder die ich grad sehen durfte und da ist mein Fang aus den letzten 3 Jahren überhaupt nichts gegen. 

Ich wünsche es ihnen von ganzen Herzen und hoffe das sie noch mehr fangen können. Denn sie sind heute auch wieder fleißig. 
Also weiter fangen und mich dann zum räuchern einladen!!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



seemannpeter schrieb:


> es ist ja eine interressante Diskuusion geworden, irgendwo hat ja auch jeder irgendwie Recht mit seiner Meinung aber entscheident ist das auch* nicht jeder von uns das entsprechende Wissen hat*. Zum Komoran möchte ich sagen, der ist kein ursprünglich heimisches Tier unserer Region-wurde unter Schutz gestellt und verursacht enorme Schäden im Fischbestand. (siehe auch die Schäden in den Karpfenzuchtteichen) Kann man auch mit dem Marderhund vergleichen, gehört hier auch nicht her und macht erhebliche Schäden am Niederwild. Ursache meiner Meinung nach ist der globale Handel, dadurch werden Tiere hier eingeschlebt und einbürgert, die unsere Natur nicht verträgt. Die wirklich alten Angler haben Recht, es gab früher wirklich auch mehr Aale und hinzu kommt auch noch der heutzutage ständig wachsene Welsbestand, frist auch mit Vorliebe Aal. Von den Fischern will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
> Nun mal folgende Frage: Welche Aale steigen denn überhaupt in die Flüsse bzw. Süßwasser auf? Die weiblichen oder die mänlichen Tiere? Oder auch vieleicht beide Geschlechter??? Die Glasaalfischerei für Feinschmecker muß verboten werden, ist meine Meinung. das würde richtig weiter helfen. Aber Geld regiert die Welt und nicht die Sorge um kommenden Aalbestand usw.



Na dann....
Ich behaupte mal der Kormoran war heimisch, wurde aber als Schädling (also Konkurrent), möglichst ausgemerzt, das DDT hatte Ihnen sicher auch nicht gefallen.

Die älteren Angler haben früher die Aale massenhaft gefischt.
Nur wie lange gibt es solch brauchbares Angelgerät denn schon. 
Auch Netze und Reusen sind heute viel günstiger in der Anschaffung als wenn man sie selbst bauen, oder knüpfen müsste.


Na ja der Wels ist sicher ein weiterer Fressfeind, so wie eben der Zander und nun die Grundel. (Es gibt ja auch kleine Aale)

Die einwandernden Glasaale haben auch noch keine Festlegung des Geschlechtes, das kommt erst später.

Die Glasaalbefischung für Feinschmecker? 
Du meinst die bösen Franzosen..., würden wirklich den Glasaal auch heute noch massenhaft verspeisen und nicht viel lieber den Deutschen diesen Glasaal für viel Geld verkaufen.
Nach Asien dürfen sie es ja offiziell nicht mehr.

Meinst Du nun den direkten Verbrauch oder das, was in die Mastbetriebe und die geschlossenen Gewässer gesetzt wird.
Für den Aal ist es egal, ob er nun gleich oder später gegessen wird, wenn er nicht abwandern kann.

Das Ganze ist viel umfangreicher als das was man mal eben als Ursache bedenken oder beschreiben kann.
Eins aber ist sicher, gerade Deutschland hat nur noch einen geringen natürlichen Aufstieg. In weiten Teilen sind wir es, die auf Glasaalfänge der Nachbarländer angewiesen sind und die verlangen halt nun von uns, das wenigstens ein Teil zum Laichen abwandern kann.


----------



## Schnorchel (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

moin moin, 

Ob der Aal bald verschwunden ist? Keine Ahnung.

Wiederfangrate der besetzten Aale durch die Fischerei (Reusen usw.) liegt bei unter 3%. Was denkt ihr euch den eigentlich wieviel die 100000de Angler an Aal entnehmen? Die Glasaalfänge steigen wieder was den Preis für Besatz ein wenig drückt. Was wiederum bedeutet das mehr besetzt werden kann. Wo glaubt ihr denn wo die Aale herkommen meint ihr etwa das die auf natürlichem Weg aufgestiegen sind:m?? Der Vogel dezimiert die Bestände Gebietsweise wo er in massen auftritt sehr stark.

Dazu kommen noch veränderte Meeresströmmungen die so denk ich die Hauptursache sein könnten. Das zu erläutern wär in solch einem Expertenforum hier wohl eher Sinnfrei.

Dann gibts eben noch Parasiten die dem Aal die Laichwanderung erschwehren wenn er denn so weit kommt.

MfG


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

moinsen, 
wie schon geschrieben wurde...liegt in unmittelbarer nähe zu einem ansonsten geschlossenem gewässer ein graben, bach usw...bekommen die blankaale das irgendwie mit und können über kurze strecken(in feuchten nächten) über land krabbeln.
ist kein offenes gewässer in der nähe, versuchen sie es aber nicht einfach blind...dann bleiben sie im teich/see.

kormoran ist einheimisch, wurde zwischenzeitlich nur ausgerottet...

in den binnengewässern befinden sich männchen und weibchen.


selbst wenn glasaale in offene gewässer gesetzt werden, sie also theoretisch abwandern könnten, ist nicht klar, ob diese blankaale dann überhaupt zum laichplatz finden...
man weiß halt nicht genau, wie und womit sie sich orientieren(geruch, magnetismus...usw)
auf jeden fall fehlt ihnen die geruchsspur von zb der französichen/spanischen/portugiesischen küste bis in das gewässer, in welches sie ausgesetzt wurden...


das ist eine super komplexe geschichte...

tom(kein experte!)


----------



## Schnorchel (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



observer schrieb:


> kormoran ist einheimisch, wurde zwischenzeitlich nur ausgerottet...
> 
> in den binnengewässern befinden sich männchen und weibchen.
> 
> ...



absoluter Blödsinn,

noch nie hab ich soviel Schwachsinn ohne Hintergrund lesen können.

sorry für die klaren Worte aber is einfach nur so. Wenn jemand was wissen will geb ich gern Auskunft in dem schmahlen Rahmen den ich kenne weiter lehn ich mich aber nich ausm Fenster. Heute giebts Aalmonitoring und so aufwendiges zeuch aber was man hier so hört spottet jeder Beschreibung..........


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Schnorchel schrieb:


> absoluter Blödsinn,
> 
> noch nie hab ich soviel Schwachsinn ohne Hintergrund lesen können.
> 
> sorry für die klaren Worte aber is einfach nur so. Wenn jemand was wissen will geb ich gern Auskunft in dem schmahlen Rahmen den ich kenne weiter lehn ich mich aber nich ausm Fenster. Heute giebts Aalmonitoring und so aufwendiges zeuch aber was man hier so hört spottet jeder Beschreibung..........


na dann zerlege mal die punkte von tom.
bin auf deinen genannten schmalen rahmen sehr gespannt.
nicht bös gemeint. wir leben halt von info,s. danke das du sie teilen möchstest |wavey:


----------



## Schnorchel (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

moin,

also beim Aal liegt ja so einiges im verborgenen aber eben nicht alles. Man weiss z.B. das die sogenannte Weidenblattlarve nicht schwimmfähig ist und sich von Meereströmungen an unsere europäischen Küsten verdriften lässt. Ändern sich die Strömungen kann sich jeder denken was passiert. An den Flussmündungen werden dann die Aale die sich bis zum Glasaal hochfuttern konnten gefangen und sollten dann als Besatz für Aalfarmen oder eben natürliche Gewässer dienen, so die Theorie.
Leider weiss man das das europäische Aalmanagment zwar ein hochtragender Begriff ist aber trotzdem 90% der gefangenen Glasaale z.B. in Frankreich sich einfach in Luft auflösen.

In dem Gebiet in dem ich fische (Havel), besetze ich jedes Jahr 1 - 2 mal Aal, es kann mittlerweile davon ausgegangen werden das auf natürlichem Weg keine Aale mehr in das Einzugsgebiet gelangen oder eben eine Anzahl die zu vernachlässigen ist.

Diesen massiven Besatz gibt es schon seit langer Zeit, sonst gäbe es hier wohl keinen Aal mehr.

Wenn man den Kormoran als heimische Art bezeichnen will dann macht das so dazu sag ich nichts mehr.

Bei dem Vogel geht es auch weniger um die 3 Vögel die ihr beim angeln mal irgentwo sitzen seht sondern um die die hier herkommen um zu überwintern. Wer mal 2000 Vögel auf nem See landen gesehen hat der denkt da vieleicht anders. Es gibt ja auch Bestandsstatistiken über das Viech die wohl nicht zu wiederlegen sind.

Man weiss das Besatz auch abwandert das konnte man wohl schon relativ weit ins Meer verfolgen. Das viele laichfähigen Aale es nicht ins Meer schafen steht ausser Frage (Flussverbauungen etc.)  So etwas kann wer sichs geben möchte auf einschlägigen Seiten der Fischerei nachlesen.

Aufgrund der gestiegenen Glasaal aufkommen gibt es auch Meinungen das der Rückgang des Aals auch ein Temporäres Problem gewesen sein könnte.? Das hilft uns aber nicht weiter wenn trotzdem keine Glasaale den Fluss hochkommen.


----------



## Waxdick (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hallo,

es gibt positives von der Glasaalsaison 2013/2014
Kurze Zusammenfassung aus F&T 08/14 von Claus Ubl.

Die Französischen Glasaalfänger hatten ihr Kontingent von 34t bereits im Januar ausgeschöpft. 
Im April meldeten britische Fänger Rekordergebnisse. Zeitweise musste die Fangtätigkeit eingestellt werden , weil die Hälterungkapazitäten übervoll waren. Vergleichbare Massenfänge soll es dort seit jahrzehnten nicht mehr gegeben haben. 
Auch an irischen Gewässern gab es große Fänge. Im Fluß Erne starben 112kg Glasaale (über 300.000) Tiere in einer Fangstation. Dort werden die Tiere normalerweise lebend gefangen und in den Fluß oberhalb des Wasserkraftwerks umgesetzt. Die Kapazität der Anlage ist ausreichend um 90% eines durchschnittlichen Jahresfangs aufzunehmen. Diese Menge war in einer einzigen Nacht zugewandert. Da die Fallen am Wochenende nicht geleert wurden sind die Fische in der übervollen Falle erstickt. Seit Ostern sind in dem kleinen Fluß fast 500kg übergesetzt worden. Ein Rekordergebniss.

Von Deutschland gibt es von der Beobachtungsstelle in Wilhelmshaven die Information"mehr als im Vorjahr"

Im Vorjahr kostete das Kilo Glasaal noch 500€. Zu Anfang dieser Saison kostet das Kilo 300-400€. Zu  Saisonende gab es Partien für 100€
Damit ist bereits im vierten Jahr in Folge ein deutlicher Anstieg der Glasaalzuwanderung feststellbar.


Gruß Helmut


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Schnorchel schrieb:


> Wenn man den Kormoran als heimische Art bezeichnen will dann macht das so dazu sag ich nichts mehr.
> 
> Das hilft uns aber nicht weiter wenn trotzdem keine Glasaale den Fluss hochkommen.



 So ist das wohl.#6
 Ist doch eigentlich auch egal ob der Kormoran nun heimisch, ausgerottet oder fremd war.

 Fakt ist der Vogel ist heute zahlreich vor Ort und da Aale  schon länger regional nur noch mit aktiver Förderung erhalten werden, ist es doppelt schlimm.
 Da ist es auch egal wie viel % der Nahrung Aale sind.
 Es sind dann zu viele.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Waxdick schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt positives von der Glasaalsaison 2013/2014
> Kurze Zusammenfassung aus F&T 08/14 von Claus Ubl.
> ...



Hab auch schon ein paar links gepostet. Positives will hier keiner lesen. Nur jammern und rumwettern.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab auch schon ein paar links gepostet. Positives will hier keiner lesen. Nur jammern und rumwettern.




Jede positive Meldung freut mich.
 Ich lese Sie und freue mich.

 Noch gibt es halt genug Aale um die Art zu erhalten.
 Noch lohnt es sich, sich für den Aal einzusetzen.
 Nur müssen wir das auch tun und nicht jede zufällige Besserung als Begründung ansehen das wir nicht auch handeln müssen.

 Wenn ich wieder hören sollte, das auf Aal gepöddert wird und die dann so wie früher auch mal weit mehr als 100 Aale in kurzer Zeit fangen, ...
 ....dann höre ich auch auf zu meckern.:q


----------



## warenandi (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hier mal ein Artikel den ich gefunden habe:

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes wörtlichen zitieren, auch nicht mit Quellenangabe. Entweder nur sinngemäß oder verlinken.

Quelle: AngelWoche 17/2014​


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab auch schon ein paar links gepostet. Positives will hier keiner lesen. Nur jammern und rumwettern.




Ich denke, was unsere aalanglerische Zukunft betrifft, sehen wir rauchenden Zeiten entgegen.:m


In Schweden ist allerdings jetzt eine nationale Berühmheit durch den Jordan geschwommen:


http://www.rp-online.de/panorama/de...r-welt-mit-155-jahren-gestorben-aid-1.4439658


----------



## warenandi (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

EDIT hat gesprochen..
Nagut, um es mal mit meine Worten zu sagen:
Momentan ist der Aal so in beißlaune wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Durch die warmen Temperaturen etc. ist es locker möglich dem Schlengler auch 24 Stunden am Tag nachzustellen.
Also, rein die peitschen los gehts...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

In Beißlaune wie schon lange nicht mehr? Aal angeln rund um die Uhr möglich? Hab mich eben gefragt wer so einen verallgemeinerten Unsinn schreibt....jetzt seh ichs. Glaubt doch nicht jeden Unsinn der in Angelzeitschriften steht....mit 14 kann man ja ruhig noch dran glauben, aber irgendwann wirds peinlich.


----------



## warenandi (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Das hat ja mit peinlich nichts zu tun...
Ich gebe nur wieder (nicht wortwörtlich, siehe EDIT |supergri) was ich gelesen habe. 
Gut, vielleicht hätte ich ja noch schreiben müssen wie ihr die Sache seht und wie eure fänge zurzeit aussehen zu dieser Jahreszeit. #6


----------



## BERND2000 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Der AAl wird jetzt gewaltig fressen, aber er hat nun auch wahnsinnig viel Futter.

 Aus meiner Sicht als Angler funzt es in im Frühjahr deutlich besser, da muss er halt sein Futter suchen wenn er fressen möchte.
 Das wir noch vor 30 Jahren am Tag oft besser fingen wie nachts, glaubt mir heute kaum noch Jemand.
 Hier und heute, braucht man es am Tage kaum noch zu versuchen.
 Na ja, Zufallsfänge sind wohl über 24h möglich.


 Mit der Reuse wird man nun wohl prima fangen.


----------



## zokker (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Kurzer Lagebericht aus MSE. 
Die Reusen sind bei 3 Fischern aus der Gegend seit 2 Wochen leer(Aale).
Das Aalwehr des Ablaufs eines großen Sees wird schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr geschlossen. Sämtliche Angler fangen z. Z., bis auf vereinzelnte Glückstreffer, nichts. Diese Phase gibt es aber jedes Jahr, egal wie warm es ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Zum Thema Angelwoche: als vor Jahren ein Zander von 64cm gefangen wurde (Sensation in der Jahreszeit) stand in der Folgenden Ausgabe im Gewässerspiegel das im Bereich Massen an Grosszander gefangen werden-dann wisst ihr was sie mit Super Aalfängen meinen #h


----------



## schleiennerver (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ja der Aal, der wird bald ganz weg sein!

Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Waserkraftwerke in den letzen Jahren in den großen Flüssen gebaut wurden...
und da müssen die Jungs durch!
Klar das mehr als 90 % in den Rotoren zerhackt werden.

Und man bedenke, jeder jeder Aal der es auf der Hin-Tour geschafft hat, muss auch wieder zurück zum ablaichen.

Also entweder schafft er es dann auf der Rücktour nicht durch die Rotoren der vielen Kraftwerke, oder kommt gar nicht erst zu den Rotoren, weil er während seines Lebens von uns Anglern gefangen wurde.

Fazit: egal ob der Aal gefangen, oder zerhackt wurde... jeder Aal der es warum auch immer, nicht zurück zum ablaichen schafft, kann eben auch nicht ablaichen und eine neue Generation produzieren. Leider lassen sich Aale auch nicht züchten.
Es soll aus dem Grund mittlerweile nur noch 1% von dem Bestand da sein, wie es vor 25-30 Jahren mal war!

Also ne Rechenaufgabe, wann der Aal, zumindest in europäischen Gewässern, verschwunden ist!

Ja, so ist das leider!


----------



## zokker (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

@Schleiennerver  Kannst Du mal die Quellen für Dein fundiertes Wissen offenlegen?


----------



## seemannpeter (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hallo Schnorchel, genau das sehe ich alles fast auch so. Wer behauptet, der Komoran ist früher heimisch gewesen, der möchte doch bitte mal den Nachweis hier erbringen, woher weiß er das? Eine Meinung haben ist noch lange nicht Recht zu haben! Wann waren diese Vögel hier heimisch, das würde mich mal echt interressieren. Währe für uns alle wissenswert oder? Sind etwa die Wollhandkrabben und die Grundel früher hier auch schon heimisch gewesen? Ich kann hier vieles geschriebene nicht glauben, absolut nicht glauben, denn als Schiffsführer in der Binenschifffahrt sehe ich was die Aale wirklich für Möglichkeiten haben auf oder abzusteigen. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Gondoschir (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Irgendwie ist diese Kormorantheorie für mich nicht so richtig nachvollziehbar.
Der Aal ist ja bekanntlich nachtaktiv und zieht sich tagsüber in seine Verstecke zurück. Der Kormoran jagt allerdings tagsüber. Zumindest habe ich nachts noch keinen Kormoran räubern gesehen. Wie passt das zusammen? #c


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist diese Kormorantheorie für mich nicht so richtig nachvollziehbar.
> Der Aal ist ja bekanntlich nachtaktiv und zieht sich tagsüber in seine Verstecke zurück. Der Kormoran jagt allerdings tagsüber. Zumindest habe ich nachts noch keinen Kormoran räubern gesehen. Wie passt das zusammen? #c



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XroGFNhgZo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo-qyHCKssw
|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

ich habe schon öfter Aale im Schlund vom Kormoran verschwinden sehen-nachtaktiv heisst ja auch tagsüber leichte Beute.Gerade an Krautbänken schauen die Aale gerne am Kraut mit den Kopf heraus


----------



## BERND2000 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



seemannpeter schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, der Komoran ist früher heimisch gewesen, der möchte doch bitte mal den Nachweis hier erbringen, woher weiß er das? Eine Meinung haben ist noch lange nicht Recht zu haben! Wann waren diese Vögel hier heimisch, das würde mich mal echt interressieren.
> Gruß Peter



Mal auf die Schnelle.
http://www.pforzheim.de/fileadmin/user_upload/umwelt/naturschutz/Dezember_2008.pdf

Du kannst selber mal suchen, wenn Du meist das es früher den Kormoran bei uns nicht gab.
Weil wer etwas behauptet.....

Unklar ist lediglich ob es die kleinere Form früher eben nicht gab, der heute vermehrt im Binnenland zu finden ist.

Nur wenn wir heute nicht trennen, werden das frühere Beobachter auch nicht gemacht haben.
So wie Gegner und Fürsprecher eben auch nicht trennen.
Dann ist es der Kormoran und den gab es, da wurde einst durchaus auch Millitär ausgesendet um größere Bestände zu vernichten.

 Nachtrag:
 Der Aal hat aber mit dem Menschen mehr Probleme als mit dem Vogel.
 Der nun häufige Kormoran vergrößert die Verluste nur halt noch weiter.
 Nicht das noch Jemand behauptet der Kormoran würde den Aal ausrotten.


----------



## Kotzi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Kormoran ist ein Baustein im Mosaik des verschwindenden Aal, aber ein vergleichsweise kleiner neben kompletter Binnenverbauung, Glasaalfischerei und Schwimmblasenwürmern.

Das dann halt noch der Kormoran, die Fischer und Angler, Fressfeinde im allgemeinen drauf einprügeln ist halt für Aalbestände nicht wirklich förderlich. Dazu noch der Besatz in geschlossene Gewässer oder das mästen in der Aquakultur.... da hat eine bedrohte Spezies halt nicht wirklich viel zu lachen.

e/
Hier noch was zur Wasserkraft: 

http://www.bund-naturschutz.de/file...loads/Faltblatt_Wahrheit_Wasserkraft_2012.pdf

http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/doc...nspapiere/Kernforderungen_BfN_WKA_17mrz14.pdf

http://hessenfischer.net/aktuell/pdf/Poswasserkr.pdf


----------



## Schnorchel (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

moin moin,

also diese Aussage von weiss gerade nicht wem "die Fischer hätten ihre Reusen im Sommer voll Aale" ist einfach nur lächerlich. Im Sommer ist in der Berufsfischerei tote Hose!!

Zum Kormoran, ich bin meine er kommt aus dem Asiatischen Raum. Durchzieher, Überwinterer gabs bei uns wohl schon immer aber heimische Art? Ich denke eher nicht. Wie ein anderer schon schrieb wurde der Kormoran aber in Grenzen gehalten weil man damals wie heute wusste/weiss welchen Schaden der Vogel in grossen Zahl anrichten kann. Und er kann definitiv Gewässer leer machen, die hat man in Äschenregionen schon beobachten können. Befreundete Teichwirte berichten von Totalausfällen von K1/K2 mehrerer ha grosser Teiche nach einem Kormoranbefall.

Also liebe Leute seht nicht immer nur die 3 Vögel die ihr beim angeln mal seht die schwarze Wolke landet meistens sehr früh am morgen und dann ist der Tümpel schwarz von den Vögeln. Genauso schnell wie die da warn sind die auch wieder weg hinterlassen tun sie dort wo sie sind nicht mehr viel.

Ich fange nahezu keinen Aal mehr egal ob Schnürsenkel oder Meter der nicht vom Kormoran angehackt wurde! Die Fische die er verwundet und dann verrecken weil sie verpilzen kommen ja zu seinem nicht zu vernachlässigendem Hunger noch dazu.


----------



## daci7 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Also soweit ich mich an Vorlesungen/ Recherche erinner (bzw. durch ein Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Ornithologen)  ist der Kormoran durch Knochenfunde bis zur letzten Eiszeit bei uns nachzuweisen. Schriftliche Nachweise gibt es seit dem Mittelalter glaube ich. Bis knapp vor dem 2. Weltkrieg wurde der Vogel aber stark bejagd, da er die Teichwirtschaft gefährdet, und dabei fast ausgerottet.
Somit wird man wenig lesen vom Kormoran in Unterlagen aus dieser Zeit. Heimisch ist er allerdings eindeutig.
Im 2. Weltkrieg und kurz danach hatte man andere Sorgen als den Kormoran und dann kam der Naturschutz vermehrt auf udn die Teichwirtschaft boomte ebenso - weniger Jagddruck, vermehrtes Nahrungsangebot auf dem Silbertablett also.
#h


----------



## warenandi (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Es wird sich jetzt so sehr auf den Kormoran eingeschossen.
Dieser ist aber nicht allein daran Schuld das wohl so wenig Aal gefangen wird.

Japan und den Niederländern ist es ja auch schon gelungen den Aal erfolgreich zu züchten.
Gemeinsam war beiden Gruppen gelungen, den Aalen einen langen Schwimmweg durch Meerwasser vorzugaukeln. Die staatlich japanische Gruppe in Yokohama verwendete hierzu Hormoninjektionen, um die Geschlechtsreife auszulösen. Diese stellt sich sonst erst auf dem langen Weg in die Sargassosee ein. Durch diese Stimulation konnten Eier und Sperma gewonnen werden, aus denen etwa 250.000 Jungaale geschlüpft sind.
Bemerkenswert ist, dass es sich bei den Jungaalen bereits um die 2. Nachzuchtgeneration handelt, auch die Eltern waren breits auf diese Art und Weise auf die Welt gekommen.  

Ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das der Aal bald nicht mehr da sein wird. Nicht durch den Kormaran und auch nicht durch den einfachen Angler.
Er kommt wieder! Nicht heute und auch nicht morgen aber vielleicht am 23.08.2019 um 14:36Uhr...:q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Schnorchel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also beim Aal liegt ja so einiges im verborgenen aber eben nicht alles. Man weiss z.B. das die sogenannte Weidenblattlarve nicht schwimmfähig ist und sich von Meereströmungen an unsere europäischen Küsten verdriften lässt. Ändern sich die Strömungen kann sich jeder denken was passiert. An den Flussmündungen werden dann die Aale die sich bis zum Glasaal hochfuttern konnten gefangen und sollten dann als Besatz für Aalfarmen oder eben natürliche Gewässer dienen, so die Theorie.
> Leider weiss man das das europäische Aalmanagment zwar ein hochtragender Begriff ist aber trotzdem 90% der gefangenen Glasaale z.B. in Frankreich sich einfach in Luft auflösen.
> ...



moinsen schnorchel,
kann ja sein, dass alles blödsinn ist...aber dann sag doch was genau...!
du hast nur deinen text dazugeschrieben, keine punkte von mir widerlegt...oder was dazu geschrieben.

weidenblattlarven?
davon hab ich nichts geschrieben!

kormoran?
der ist nunmal heimisch!

ich kenne keine studie, in der aale, die aus besatz stammen, erfolgreich (zb) bis zur nordsee getrackt wurden...
wenn es da was gibt bitte her damit-würde mich sehr interessieren!!!

(mir ging es darum: glasaal wird irgendwo abgefischt, wird entweder direkt in irgendein gewässer gekippt, oder erst noch hochgepäppelt und dann in ein -für ihn fremdes gewässer-gesetzt...findet dieser aal dann später den weg zurück ins meer, oder nicht?(er hat schließlich auch nicht selbst in sein "heimatgewässer" gefunden)...)
nix weidenblattlarve, die durch strömung verdriftet wird...!
hast du mich jetzt verstanden?;+

wenn es in einem gewääser keinen natürlichen aufstieg mehr gibt, muss besatz verboten werden...egal, ob es einem als fischer nun passt, oder nicht!
solange die flüsse nicht durchgängig sind macht es auch keinen sinn diese zu besetzen(von geschlossenen gewässern ganz zu schweigen)

man sollte die aale einfach natürlich aufsteigen lassen(oder wenigstens da, wo sie es noch tun...)!
wo sie jetzt nicht mehr hinkommen gibt´s auch keinen besatz...

dann gibt es halt wenige gewässer mit vielen aalen und viele gewääser ohne...

tom


----------



## daci7 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Übrigens halte ich diesen Nachzucht-Ansatz auch für ziemlich gefährlich, wenn er nicht 100% (und das bedeutet mit einigem, vorallem zeitlichen, Aufwand) durchgeführt wird. 
Wer sagt denn, dass die nachgezüchteten Aale das gleiche Wanderverhalten und die gleiche Fitness wie ihre wilden Verwandten aufweisen? Es kann doch gut sein, dass die Larven den Weg durch die Meere und Flüsse brauchen um irgendeine Art von "epigenetischem Gedächtnis" aufzubauen?
Was würde es denn für den gebeutelten Aalbestand bedeuten, wenn man diesen noch mit zusätzlichen Konkurrenten schwächt, die sich aber nicht selbst fortpflanzen können?
Der Effekt des Zuchtaalbesatzes *könnte* in der Auswirkung vergleichbar mit ReFo-Besatz in Bächen auf endemische BaFo-Stämme sein...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die nachgezüchteten Aale das gleiche Wanderverhalten und die gleiche Fitness wie ihre wilden Verwandten aufweisen? Es kann doch gut sein, dass die Larven den Weg durch die Meere und Flüsse brauchen um irgendeine Art von "epigenetischem Gedächtnis" aufzubauen?



Das dürfte kein Problem sein. Den Weg durch die Meere haben sie hinter sich, da sollte, wenn es hier überhaupt ein Faktor ist(was ich nicht glaube, da das Gedöns mit den Strömungen driftet) der Epigenetik genüge getan sein. Der Rückweg ist keine Herausforderung, immer stromabwärts, irgendwann kommt immer das Meer, hier greift dann wieder zwingend die Genetik ;-)


----------



## Sneep (14. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Hallo,

der Stand der Wissenschaft ist ja wohl, dass man von mehreren Faktoren als Grund für den Niedergang der europäischen Aalbestände ausgeht. Man kann es demnach nicht auf eine Einflussgrösse beschränken.
Als mögliche Ursachen werden angesehen:
Schwimmblasenparasit, PCB-Belastung, Wasserkraft, Fischerei im weitesten Sinne, Erderwärmung, Verlagerung des Golfstromes und mehr. 

Mein persönlicher Favorit war dabei die Belastung der Eier und der Larven mit PCB welches die Elterntiere an ihre Nachkommen weiter geben, so dass diese nicht lebensfähig sind. Dann geschah vor 3 Jahren etwas Überraschendes. Die Glasaalaufstiege erreichten plötzlich ungeahnte Umfänge und das jetzt über mehrere Jahre.

Bei einem solch plötzlichen Anstieg der Zahlen, kann es sich nur um eine Ursache handeln, die sich binnen Jahresfrist entsprechend ändern  kann. Das ist aber weder bei der Fischerei, noch bei der PCB- oder der Parasitenbelastung möglich. Als einzigen Faktor, der einen solch raschen Wechsel herbeiführen kann, bleibt der Golfstrom, bzw dessen Verlagerung. Dadurch können wir immer mal wieder mit Rekordaufstiegen rechnen, aber auch mit Einbrüchen. Unter dem Strich dürfte es aber zu weniger Glasaalen führen.
Der Golfstrom ist aber von allen Ursachen diejenige, die wir am wenigsten beeinflussen können.

Trotz der guten Jahrgänge ist es daher für eine Entwarnung zu früh. Die akuelle Gefahr, dass die Bestände zusammenbrechen ist aber erst einmal gebannt. Selbst wenn der Aufstieg so weiter geht, wird es Jahrzehnte dauern bis die alten Bestandsdichten erreicht sind.

SneeP


----------



## daci7 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das dürfte kein Problem sein. Den Weg durch die Meere haben sie hinter sich, da sollte, wenn es hier überhaupt ein Faktor ist(was ich nicht glaube, da das Gedöns mit den Strömungen driftet) der Epigenetik genüge getan sein. Der Rückweg ist keine Herausforderung, immer stromabwärts, irgendwann kommt immer das Meer, hier greift dann wieder zwingend die Genetik ;-)



Ich meine nicht die Glasaale die gefangen und aufgepäppelt werden, sondern die Versuche den Aal soz. in vitro nachzuzüchten um die Sargassosee und das Wandergedönse zu umgehen ;P


----------



## Schnorchel (17. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die Glasaale die gefangen und aufgepäppelt werden, sondern die Versuche den Aal soz. in vitro nachzuzüchten um die Sargassosee und das Wandergedönse zu umgehen ;P



Ihr müsst hier unbedingt unterscheiden zwischen dem Japanischen Aal und unserem die beiden sind zwar genetisch recht ähnlich aber doch nicht gleich.

Bei unserem Aal ist es meines Wissens nach bisher nur gelungen ihn nachzuzüchten bis zu einem gewissen Stadium. Danach ist er schlichtweg verhungert weil wohl noch nicht klar ist was die Larve eigentlich frisst. Die Japaner mit ihrem Aal sind da schon wesentlich weiter.

Und nun noch: Observer was soll ich denn an deinen Aussagen widerlegen? Ist doch alles Quatsch, bloss weil du bei den Müritzfischern mal übern Hof gelaufen bist machen deine Aussagen nicht mehr Sinn. Keinerlei Wissen nur blödes halbwissendes Gewäsch genau wie deine letzte Aussage das Gewässer die nicht erresichbar sind nicht besetzt werden sollten du hast doch weder von Bestandsmanagement im Gartenteich noch von dem Bestand in der Fluss und Seenfischerei nur den geringsten Plan.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

Ich finde hier einige geschriebene Gedanken durchaus Überlegenswert.

 Es kann nicht richtig sein so einer Art helfen zu wollen, in dem man in Ihren natürlichen Verteilungsvorgang eingreift.
 Die Aale werden schon wissen, warum sie wo aufsteigen wollen.
 Wenn man Ihnen über Wanderhindernisse hilft, ist das eine Sache.
 Wenn man sie aber ganz wo anders abfischt um sie dann da auszusetzen wo sie selbst gar nicht mehr hinwollten sollte man nachdenklich werden.
 So viel Wissen wir halt über den Aal nicht, um zu wissen was das beste für die Art ist.
 Ich denke wenn eine Art so wie der Aal beim Bestand schon recht angeschlagen ist, sollte man da besonders vorsichtig werden.

 Der Aalbesatz hilft mit Sicherheit, die Aalfischerei der Angler und Fischer zu erhalten, aber ob es dem Aal selbst hilft, ist etwas anderes.
 Dem Aal selbst, würde es sicher eher helfen Wanderhindernisse überwindbar zu machen und die Fischerei zu verringern. 
 Ist ja nicht so als wenn an der deutschen Küste noch massenhaft Aale ankommen, die nur nicht aufsteigen können.
 Selbst dort hält man Besatz heute für nötig.

 Der Einbruch bei dem Glasaalaufkommen kam einst sehr überraschend und ist wohl nicht gesichert geklärt.
 Ebenso überraschend wurde es nun besser, das Aufkommen ist aber trotzdem noch viel geringer wie früher.
 Die Frage ist in welche Richtung uns die nächste Überraschung trifft.
 Auf das was im Meer, beim Aal abläuft haben wir halt wenig Einfluss.
 Wir können lediglich sicherstellen das ausreichend gesunde Laichfische das Meer erreichen, wenn wir langfristig helfen wollen das Glasaalaufkommen zu verbessern.
 Die Laichtiere sind hier halt das Saatgut und nicht die Ernte.
 Wir aber meinen das der Glasaal das Saatgut ist.

 Ich finde es aber auffallend, das in dem Industrieland was seine Flüsse extrem ausbaute und eine recht intensive Aalfischerei hat, heute eben kaum noch Glasaale ankommen. Vor auch weil hier besonders viele Flüsse ins Meer münden.

 Hoffen wir mal, das die Glasaale nicht doch eine Prägung auf den Heimatfluss Ihrer Eltern haben.
 Denn dann, würde Glasaalbesatz aus anderen Flüssen auch diesen Beständen, dort helfen und uns immer abhängiger machen vom Glasaalfang dort.
 Das aber ist Spinnerei, weil Glasaale ja keine Prägung haben sollen.


 Nur mag ich es halt nicht glauben.
 Ich kann es mir mit einer gewissen Prägung halt alles viel besser vorstellen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. August 2014)

*AW: Aal - bald ganz verschwunden?*

na du bist ja drollig schnorchelchen

müritzfischer???


----------

